# Dare I ask where "Mark" is....



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have not been on the forum for some time, but one thing I remember was Mark's constant postings, encouragement, etc.
He does not seem to be on here anymore. Did something happen?

Chris


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Those sorts of questions will get you a banning, mister.

Just kidding.

I have no idea where he is though. Maybe taking a break?

s.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn...wasn't expecting that...
Not trying to get banned...lol

Been off the site for months now...now that I'm back...everyone is "different"...new names, new faces, etc.....

I hope wherever and whatever Mark is doing, he is well....he was such a great contributor to this site and helped others tremendously...

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Good. I am glad to hear he is well...If you could..pass on my regards.

Chris


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I miss Mark.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing a few days ago. He's the only person I've met from this forum in real life, and I'm very glad to hear from Cloverstone that he's doing well because when we met he was very friendly and instantly likable.

Mark, if you're reading this, I hope your life is going great, and feel free to drop by to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I miss Mark too, he has one hell of a good sense of humor.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

i've talked to him, and hes doing alot better, hes been going to the gym twice a day and feeling great last time i heard. great guy tho haha.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am over here - this way - see?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark! What's new?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Mark, this site never fails to amaze me :wink:

Hey Kenny


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi G


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Mark! What's new?


Doing OK.
And you?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not too bad. We need to catch up, do you still have the same phone # ?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Mark. Remember me? We actually spoke on the phone once.

Peace.


----------

